# PS2 or Xbox360 - Which one you pick?



## newway01 (May 23, 2011)

Hi guys, which of these consoles you will go with? Playstation 2 or XBox360?

I'm not talking about PS3. Just the pretty old PS2. Comparing graphics and availability of games, Xbox tops it?

Reason I'm asking is because , I wanna buy one of these..A Modded PS2 is available for 2600rs and Xbox360 Jasper Edition for 3000rs..

With the availability of GTA4, NFS Shift and other new generation games on Xbox360, Is it the better option to choose from? Or go with old PS2 games 

As I owned a PS1 during childhood, I fall in love with the Playstation series..


----------



## desiibond (May 23, 2011)

xbox 360 is way way way way way better than PS2.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 23, 2011)

Jasper for 3000bucks? Where?


----------



## newway01 (May 23, 2011)

^^^  A friend is selling his jasper console as he bought a PS3... 


decided to go with Xbox360..thanx guyz!!!


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 23, 2011)

Jasper for 3000bucks is a hands down deal.


----------



## Sarath (May 23, 2011)

Its not a fair comparison between PS2 and Xbox360. Congrats for getting the Xbox much better choice.

Now what is Jasper?


----------



## abhidev (May 23, 2011)

what's jasper xbox 360?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 23, 2011)

It is a revised model of Xbox 360, with a 65nm xenon and 65nm Xenos and with lower TDP. As a result.. no RRoD.


----------



## abhidev (May 23, 2011)

vamsi_krishna said:


> It is a revised model of Xbox 360, with a 65nm xenon and 65nm Xenos and with lower TDP. As a result.. no RRoD.



M sorry but can u provide the full forms...m a noob in such terminology...


----------



## newway01 (May 23, 2011)

RROD - Red Ring of Death which is referred to as death for normal Xbox360 consoles. one with Falcon chip and all are prone to become RROD easily!!!!


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 23, 2011)

Xbawks, the way to go. PS2's too old, way too old. RRoD's a trouble if you want DRM-free games.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 23, 2011)

abhidev said:


> M sorry but can u provide the full forms...m a noob in such terminology...



Xenon= Xbox 360 CPU
Xenos= Xbox 360 GPU
TDP= Thermal Design Power
RRoD= Red Ring of Death. A nick name for classic Hardware failure in xbox 360


----------



## gameranand (May 23, 2011)

Xbox 360 for sure.


			
				NVIDIAGeek said:
			
		

> RRoD's a trouble if you want DRM-free games.


He is getting Jasper edition so RRoD is a little of concern.


----------



## Sarath (May 23, 2011)

I cant believe you dont know RROD?
Well PS3s suffer from YROD. Thats rare though.

DRM free? You mean...


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (May 23, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Xbox 360 for sure.
> 
> He is getting Jasper edition so RRoD is a little of concern.



I meant that if it happens and he has ossum Rs. 1499 games, he can get it repaired/replaced. Err... can that even be done in India?


----------



## newway01 (May 23, 2011)

Sarath said:


> Well PS3s suffer from YROD.



Its YLOD for PS3


----------



## Sarath (May 24, 2011)

Yellow ???? of death


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 24, 2011)

^ Yellow Light of Death.


----------



## abhidev (May 24, 2011)

@vamsi and @newway01 : thanx guys...


----------



## thetechfreak (May 24, 2011)

Xbox 360 is way to go.

but in and around 2 years a new Playstation and a Xbox are coming.

If you wanna make a long term investment(i.e no new upgrade for 5  yrs and above) then my reccomendation is to wait.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 24, 2011)

^ Come on. He is getting it for 3000bucks. Not 10k or something.


----------



## newway01 (May 24, 2011)

Yeah, I will post the pics and more details of the console if I get it from him


----------



## gameranand (May 24, 2011)

newway01 said:
			
		

> Yeah, I will post the pics and more details of the console if I get it from him


IF???? You mean you haven't got it yet??? What are you waiting for someone else to buy that from him??? Get that ASAP...


----------



## newway01 (May 24, 2011)

said he will give me after a month or so.. Looks like he's now benchmarking PS3 and 360


----------



## mulder (May 24, 2011)

I choose PS3 all they way....reason?  God of War....no more things to say.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 24, 2011)

Benchmarking consoles? Now that's something.


----------



## gameranand (May 25, 2011)

newway01 said:
			
		

> said he will give me after a month or so.. Looks like he's now benchmarking PS3 and 360


Well if he is benchmarking then you'll get the console most probably because PS3 performs better than XBOX 360 in most cases.


----------



## Sarath (May 25, 2011)

The next generation consoles are due 2014 so thats a long way away especially when the guys getting it just for 3k. Thats less than a copy of Black Ops.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (May 25, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Well if he is benchmarking then you'll get the console most probably because PS3 performs better than XBOX 360 in most cases.


Quite the opposite actually. Most multi-platform games usually run (and look) much better on the 360. 

3k for a Jasper is a steal deal. Is he selling just the console or the entire bundle for 3k?


----------



## Sarath (May 25, 2011)

I read 360 has better anti aliasing capabilities. However as of today it is much better to go for a PS3.

Now swapping 3 DVDs just to play L A Noire is quite cumbersome. 

PS3 is famous for its exlusives. God of War, Heavy rain, Killzone, Gran Turismo etc. The other games even if not as good as 360 (if it is really true) is a minor tradeoff.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 25, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Well if he is benchmarking then you'll get the console most probably because PS3 performs better than XBOX 360 in most cases.



Not likely. Most of the games look and play better on X360, because thats the platform in which games are primarily developed. They then just port it to PS2, x360.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 25, 2011)

Biggest minus for Xbox 360 according to me-

No Gran Turismo 5.

The ultimate racing game according to me. Anyone who likes racing must play this game.


----------



## newway01 (May 25, 2011)

Ethan_Hunt said:


> Is he selling just the console or the entire bundle for 3k?



Probably the console with a wired controller only and AV cables and power adapters. I think he may keep the controller to use with PC. Not giving any games anyway


----------



## thetechfreak (May 25, 2011)

newway01 said:
			
		

> I think he may keep the controller to use with PC.


 I suggest you to somehow to pursue him to give you the controller coz that costs a additional Rs.1500


----------



## Gollum (May 25, 2011)

xbox360!!!!! hands down up or wherever you can put'em
PS2 life cycle is over and there is hardly any new game title getting ready for release on the ps2. 
On question of controllers. you will find the 360 controller twisted if you are a fan of playstation. 
I would recommend a wired controller for its light weight and faster in response time (which is not noticeable BTW). Did I mention its cheaper?


----------



## newway01 (May 25, 2011)

A new wired controller available for 1100rs at online shop. However I'll be buying only used controllers - one wired and one wireless...


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 25, 2011)

Gollum said:


> xbox360!!!!! hands down up or wherever you can put'em
> PS2 life cycle is over and there is hardly any new game title getting ready for release on the ps2.
> On question of controllers. you will find the 360 controller twisted if you are a fan of playstation.
> I would recommend a wired controller for its light weight and faster in response time (which is not noticeable BTW). Did I mention its cheaper?



W/L has a latency of 8microseconds. Basically... Developers will take care of compensating the latency in wireless controllers. In the hands of a good developer.. latency of w/l will never cross 90ms (depends on their implementation of V-Sync) . I would say.. go with wireless if one has a HDTV.


----------



## Sarath (May 25, 2011)

Wireless is much better. Just make sure you never play on the wired one coz then the extra weight will just start bothering you.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (May 25, 2011)

Extra weight is always a good thing. If you ask me. Controller feels tight and worth holding with that added weight.


----------



## xxKiLLSwitcHxx (May 27, 2011)

*XBOX 360 FTW
You guys think there is much difference between PS3 and 360
Guys Be Mature.Stop defending your console.Justify the facts.

In La Noire developed by Rockstar
The game was individually developed was both systems.
The only thing missing was SSAO in 360 that accounts to hardly 1-2% difference.
Like Uncharted 2 the game used the full potential of the PS3.

BTW in La Noire in PS3 game runs @720p while 360 offers upscaling to 1080p

Many people flame threads like PS3 exclusives are impossible on PS3.
Look here : MGS Rising is coming to 360
MGS was a PS3 exclusive.*

So gotta tell to all of you guys.Stop Flaming things and making others in confusion saying PS3 is the best cause both consoles have almost the same raw power.



xxKiLLSwitcHxx said:


> *XBOX 360 FTW
> You guys think there is much difference between PS3 and 360
> Guys Be Mature.Stop defending your console.Justify the facts.
> 
> ...



Change was=for in 2nd Para 1st line


----------



## EL!TE (Jun 1, 2011)

I wil suggest you Xbox 360 but the thing is when u r playing game with disc inside the console just dont ever move the console , there is a weak hardware in xbox due to which on moving , it puts a circular serious scratch over the disc , i just lost my FALLOUT 3 disc bcoz of it  . . So i just checked online which acknowledged me of this weak hardware point and replacement are only on selected game titles and it costs $20 . . Microsoft really sux at that i think they knew that hardware problem but just for 20$ they didnt remove it . :angry:


----------



## gameranand (Jun 1, 2011)

xxKiLLSwitcHxx said:
			
		

> XBOX 360 FTW
> You guys think there is much difference between PS3 and 360
> Guys Be Mature.Stop defending your console.Justify the facts.
> 
> ...


Can't you post in simple rather than going for bold letters. And hey lets face it PS3 is powerful than XBOX360. See the sticky thread for console purchasing guide. It's hardware is much much powerful than XBOX 360 alright and thats why it always gets the advantage.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 1, 2011)

xxKiLLSwitcHxx said:


> In La Noire developed by Rockstar


L.A. Noire isn't developed by Rockstar, it's developed by Team Bondi. Rockstar is the publisher for this game.


----------



## Arjun609 (Apr 15, 2014)

No Doubt XBOX 360

*i1.ytimg.com/vi/aNMmG6qcHtk/maxresdefault.jpg


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 15, 2014)

you bumped an extinct thread.


----------

